# DSLR workhorse?



## cal_gundert05 (Feb 25, 2007)

So, I may be in the market for a DSLR in the coming months, but I don't want to buy something that I end up replacing in a few years.

Is there a particular DSLR on the market that you think will be around "forever"?  Or, are DSLR's still in their infancy, and should I wait for a while longer before buying one?

Thanks.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 25, 2007)

cal_gundert05 said:


> Is there a particular DSLR on the market that you think will be around "forever"? Or, are DSLR's still in their infancy, and should I wait for a while longer before buying one?


 
Well, there will be still some major improvements in coming years ... hopefully: increased dynamic range, less noise, less power consumption, ...

How soon you want a new camera then, depends on your personality  .. and the type of shooting you do. For outdoor you want increased dynamic range often, for low light you want less noise at high ISO, and less power consumption is what you need for lengthy travel in the wild.

In terms of Megapixels not much more is needed, since lenses are the limiting factor when it comes to anything towards 20 MP. And development in lens technology happens on much longer time scales.

[edit:] I would guess there will be some saturation regarding key technology within the next 5 years. most things thereafter might be just further gadgets not really needed and no core improvements.

This is all just me guessing of course


----------



## Claff (Feb 25, 2007)

The metal-bodied Nikons (D100, D200) feel indestructible. Haven't found out if they can survive a drop and hope I never do, though. The lifetime of the electronics inside is probably the weak link - I had a very solid Olympus before the Nikons that just up and stopped working one day, still haven't figured out why.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't worry about it. DSLR's are like computers now, disposable. No matter what you'll be swapping it out for a better camera in 1-2 years.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 25, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Don't worry about it. DSLR's are like computers now, disposable. No matter what you'll be swapping it out for a better camera in 1-2 years.


 
Each of my last 4 computers lasted between 4 to 5 years ... my current one is 4 years old and it got was a memory upgrade recently.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had my 20D for a couple of years now and still have no intention of changing it.  It works superbly well and takes stunning images.

I would love to get a 1 series but that's a whole lot of cash to spend.

Cameras are falling in price all the time. Quality is increasing...... Buy when you can and don't think about what you'll lose or how the next will be better..... That is justy the way it will always be!

Regards
Jim


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Don't worry about it. DSLR's are like computers now, disposable. No matter what you'll be swapping it out for a better camera in 1-2 years.




Maybe you should start looking at Macs.


----------



## usayit (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh darn... you beat me to it.... hehehe...


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 26, 2007)

cal_gundert05 said:


> So, I may be in the market for a DSLR in the coming months, but I don't want to buy something that I end up replacing in a few years.
> 
> Is there a particular DSLR on the market that you think will be around "forever"?  Or, are DSLR's still in their infancy, and should I wait for a while longer before buying one?
> 
> Thanks.



Whether you 'must' replace something is up to you. Lots of people still use 4x5 film cameras.

If you want a DSLR, buy it and use it.  Otherwise you will always be waiting for the absolute camera to come out.  It will, just about the time tha patent office closes.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 28, 2007)

When I was looking, I looked around for a used one in my price range, what was Least available -more to the point- and then bought a D200.
I thought that if no one was letting go of them then they must be ok.  They Are!!  I haven't tried but I'm told a Tiff of about 20 megs is acceptable just about anywhere (10mpxls) so i don't see me getting rid of mine either.    mike


----------



## dewey (Feb 28, 2007)

D200 :thumbup:


It's an amazing workhorse, but it's not top of the line and I'm sure you'll upgrade at some point.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 1, 2007)

dewey said:


> D200 :thumbup:
> It's an amazing workhorse, but it's not top of the line and I'm sure you'll upgrade at some point.



The day after the divorce is final.


----------



## fmw (Mar 1, 2007)

cal_gundert05 said:


> Maybe you should start looking at Macs.


 
Perhaps one day.  My problem is that a lot of software I use isn't available on the Mac or anything other than Windows - like UPS Worldship that I use every day to ship packages.  After reading the EULA for Vista, however, I'm sure that when XP is no longer supported, I will move away from Microsoft.  I won't embrace Vista for sure.  

I installed Linux on one of my workstations last night.  It seems to work pretty well and has most of the functionality of Windows right out of the box.  Box?  No box, just free software.  It even includes a lot of productivity software that is pretty nice.  It even connected easily to my network and I was able to set up an archive folder on the NAS to backup files.  I don't know where to get small business accounting software for it.  It won't run Worldship.  There has to be a way out of Windows, doesn't there?

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 1, 2007)

fmw said:


> I installed Linux on one of my workstations last night.


 
Still remember when I was responsible for some linux installations at work many winters ago ... when you had to do most things by hand and it would take several nights and no sleep ... oh well, Linux became pretty mature in recent years.



> backup files. I don't know where to get small business accounting software for it. It won't run Worldship. There has to be a way out of Windows, doesn't there?


 
Not sure were to get that software, but it must exist. Linux is so popular in poorer countries, also for businesses ...


----------



## Hair Bear (Mar 1, 2007)

I had this same conversation with a guy over at dcmag.co.uk when I bought the D200

His point was the camera didn't need to be robust because he thought it to ba desposable item, therefore don't spend as much on it as you will want to upgrade etc and loose value

I don't work that way. I appreciate we are moving closer to a disposable world but I buy and keep things that work.

My TV is CRT, my car has done 135k, Macs are a range from 7-2 years old.

I bought the camera because it works and takes pictures today. It will do the same tomorrow and the next. It will be replaced only if it fails as a unit and cannot be repaired cost effectively etc.

Buy for today, buy good stuff built well and look after it.

Don't wait for the next gadget to come out, in camera terms you miss a load of pictures while waiting.

And finally, don't read any ads or reviews after you have made the purchase! You will see it cheaper or a better model 5 mins after the sale - its the law.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.

I am looking to make this my final camera purchase for a long time.  I think it will suit my present needs as well as enable me to get into other types of photography that aren't easily or well done with digicams.

I posted thread thinking of all the (typically older) people who have been shooting for years, and are using their indestructable AE-1s or whatever, and have no intentions of buying new equipment (aside from glass or filters).

In other words, I'm looking to "settle down" camera-wise, and was just wondering if there is an AE-1 equivalent in the DSL market yet.

As far as my decision to wait a few months before buying, it's largely for financial reasons, but it will also give me time to do some research.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2007)

cal_gundert05 said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone.
> 
> I am looking to make this my final camera purchase for a long time.  I think it will suit my present needs as well as enable me to get into other types of photography that aren't easily or well done with digicams.
> 
> ...



I've been shooting 30+ years.  When I got into digital it was with the understanding that I would be upgrading bodies every few years.  With a digital body you have a combination of items you did not have with film.  With film if a new film came out you bought it and tried it out.  If you want improved "Digital Film" you buy an new body.  What's in the body is what you have.  There is no replacing the sensor/processor with a new one.  No adding spot metering or new higher or lower ISO's.  Something to consider before getting into all of this.


----------



## dewey (Mar 2, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> The day after the divorce is final.



LOL... or the day before it's filed


----------

